# Asus M2N68-LA BIOS update



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a HP-Compaq Presario with an Asus M2N68-LA motherboard. After having issues with Bootmgr missing messages, and Windows not installing I have installed Windows 7 Enterprise using another machine and tried to boot again.
I'm getting Windows could not start correctly messages now and have tried to use the repair function with no success.
I have read that an out of date BIOS can cause startup/Bootmgr issues so I have tried to find an up to date version.
The current version is Phoenix Award-BIOS v5.02 03/06/2007 but I cannot seem to find any current versions to download. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can't use a Hdd from a different PC with an OS installed. The OS must be installed when it is in the PC that you intend to use it in.
Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can render the Mobo useless.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay. So Windows won't boot and won't install. Apparently it was a "Bootmgr is missing" issue but I'm not getting that now, thought a fresh install would cure it but like I said...also I can't use the Windows repair function, just runs some tests and says it's a problem that can't be directly fixed. Boooooo!
Thought the BIOS may be the problem as I've been reading in several places that corrupt HDD or out of date BIOS are the most common causes of the bootmgr problem and I know it's not the hard drive as I installed Windows 7 fine with the HDD in another machine.


----------



## pablowest (Apr 13, 2011)

I think that the issue on that was the corruption of HDD. It is maybe cause by a virus or maybe the hardware is not properly working.


----------

